# ???I don't know what happened???



## tab (May 5, 2015)

One of my boys, Barnaby died today. But I am not really sure why. Friday he started acting kind of weird, shaking when he walked and looked like he lost weight. I had appt for Monday morning, but this morning he could barely walk then 2hrs later he passed. He was only 4months. There was no sneezing or coughing, no red around his nose. I just wish I knew why. His brothers were all huddled around him, and didn't want to leave him. It was so sad. They all seem fine healthy, eating, very active. The only thing I could think is that he was the runt of the litter. Maybe something was wrong that I never knew? He had a vet appt the beginning of June and checked out fine. I just am baffled, sad, and worried. I hope nothing happens to my other boys.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe a stroke,,,sorry for your loss


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Rest in Peace Barnaby. My condolences tab.


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

It sounds like a stroke to me. Unfortunately a pretty common thing for rats, though usually more common in older ones.

I'm very sorry for your loss. I've never lost a pet, but I can imagine how much it must hurt. Just know that it's not your fault, and you did nothing wrong.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Thank you guys. I wasn't even thinking stroke. Which I am kinda relieved (not that it happened) but I've been watching my other boys like a hawk and now I can breath alittle better. I appreciate all the nice words and thoughts.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

My sweet Barnaby
[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/u...-4272-BBBF-A7C87BC22C28_zpsvn4hwior.jpg[/img][/URL]
[URL][/URL]


----------

